
Pipeline Design Patterns for Continuous Delivery - kiyanwang
https://www.singlestoneconsulting.com/blog/7-pipeline-design-patterns-for-continuous-delivery/
======
dmpetrov
I like the post. #1-#6 patters makes total sense. I'm not sure on how #7
should be implemented. How can I create the "button" in GitLab or GitHub?

~~~
Bellyache5
One of the authors here. In GitLab CI, you can create that manual trigger
button by including the `when: manual` parameter in your .gitlab-ci.yml. You
can also restrict who can click that button for protected pipelines, such as
those that deploy to production.
([https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/yaml/#whenmanual](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/yaml/#whenmanual))

For GitHub Actions, try `workflow_dispatch`
([https://github.blog/changelog/2020-07-06-github-actions-
manu...](https://github.blog/changelog/2020-07-06-github-actions-manual-
triggers-with-workflow_dispatch/)).

